# Need to upgrade



## The Weegie (18 Dec 2011)

Hi folks, Haven't been on for a while.

I have been using the SIP scrollsaw and have had enough of the blade slipping from the clamp. I have filed it down sanded it. Sanded the blades. Still the Blades are slipping. 

So I am wanting a more substantial scroll saw where hopefully I wont have the same issues with the SIP.

I have been looking at the following axminster saws.

AWFS18, Proxxon DSH 2, and AWSS-18. Sorry unable to provide link for some strange reason.??


Obviously the Axminster FS18 gets great reviews. I take it with this saw the blade clamping is not an issue. 

What are your opinions on the 3 mentioned saws and is the blade clamping only an issue on budget saws.


Cheers.


----------



## Chippygeoff (19 Dec 2011)

Hi Weegie. I would not g for the Proxxon and out of the other two I would go for the AWFS 18. It is a clone of a Hegner scroll saw and has received some very good reviews, many of the members have them and there are very few hiccups, what makes this saw a firm favourite with many scrollers is that it is upgradeable. The clamps can be changed, you can get quick change levers and knobs for the clamps. It has variable speed and very little vibration. If I were buying this saw I would also get a foot switch (E-bay) and with the saw firmly bolted down and good quality blades from Mike's workshop you wont go far wrong.

Geoff


----------



## Edwin (19 Dec 2011)

I got the AWFS18 a few weeks ago and it performs very well. As recommended by another member of the forum, I bought the Hegner clamp for the upper end of the blade, which is far better tnan the Allen system if you want to change blades frequently. It's a heavy machine and that helps to reduce the kind of vibration you might get on lighter models. Mine's mounted on a solid, wooden stand and the vibration's no more than a slight tremor (which is perhaps from me rather than the saw).


----------



## The Weegie (19 Dec 2011)

Thanks for the replies. AWFS18 it is. The other Axminster one the AWSS18 only takes pinned blades. A bit strange considering it is nearly £200 pounds. 

I know the SIP is a budget machine. But the problems with the blade clamp is unbelievable. I tried to cut out a five inch letter P when I put the pinless blade into the inside to cut it out it slipped 14 times before I managed to cut it out. This was with me really putting pressure on the screw to tighten it. Got a replacement blade clamp from SIP and it done the exact same thing. :evil: 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## wood master (20 Dec 2011)

hi i have a AWFS18 in the for sale section used twice


----------



## hawkinob (22 Dec 2011)

Hi Weegie,
I don't have a SIP and don't know what the clamp looks like but if it is like the attached then there might be an answer.







Bob H.


----------



## hawkinob (23 Dec 2011)

Hi Weegie,
I've read your pm and having a problem replying that way with an attachment so will try this way.
I had trouble with the clamps of my "starter" scrollsaw, they are as the picture I posted. What I found was that the securing 'bolt'/'screw' had to 'fight' the strength of the clamp - the way the clamp was made - so I cut into the clamp (did both top and bottom clamps, one cut to each) - and it worked for me. As you say you have a spare clamp from SIP take a chance, anyway you don't have much to lose do you?. Hopefully my attempts at an attachment will work. If the drawing isn't clear I'll try to explain further.

Having said all that, the Axminster 'Hegner' lookalike seems to be the same machine as one I have, different colour, different brand name, made it Taiwan and am well pleased with mine (here in Oz they are sold as Trupro, Carbatec and WMS - all look the same just different colours).

Regards and Season's Greetings to all back home (I'm a , ten pound Pom).




Bob H.


----------



## The Weegie (23 Dec 2011)

Woodmaster I have PM you. Thanks


Hawkinob I will try your idea since I have 2 spare blade clamps. Cheers


----------

